# 10/22 Uber "bribes" to stay logged-in?



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

$120 guarantee for 4 hours is being touted in the Boston area today (Monday). I have a feeling that this will be offered on 10/22 (Wednesday) as well....maybe even more $$$.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> $120 guarantee for 4 hours is being touted in the Boston area today (Monday). I have a feeling that this will be offered on 10/22 (Wednesday) as well....maybe even more $$$.


Did Uber specify which 4 hours?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Did Uber specify which 4 hours?


just checked.....it is from 5pm to midnight, Monday through Friday. Details below. I would not be surprised to see the hours expanded.

$50 for 2 hours
$80 for 3 hours
$120 for 4 hours

Must "opt-in", be online for at least 2 hours, and accept 80% of all trip requests.
No minimum ride requirements.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks. Let's see if they expand the hours.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> just checked.....it is from 5pm to midnight, Monday through Friday. Details below. I would not be surprised to see the hours expanded.
> 
> $50 for 2 hours
> $80 for 3 hours
> ...


Boston is also offering $30 per hour from 6am-9am


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Thanks. Let's see if they expand the hours.


Many Worcester drivers will definitely drive in to Boston for $120 for 4 hours.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Many Worcester drivers will definitely drive in to Boston for $120 for 4 hours.


Not surprised. $30 an hour for people barely getting by is hard to pass up.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not surprised. $30 an hour for people barely getting by is hard to pass up.


Yeah, it is basically a $230 guarantee for 7 hours (with time off for a good nap mid-day). That's almost a grand for 5 days (Mon-Fri). There is also rain in the forecast mid-week. BUT...I will be in a bar on Wednesday.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not surprised. $30 an hour for people barely getting by is hard to pass up.


Boston drivers can still observe the protest AND still be eligible for the guarantees by signing in from 6pm to 10pm for the guarantees.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Boston drivers can still observe the protest AND still be eligible for the guarantees by signing in from 6pm to 10pm for the guarantees.


True....that's why I'll be interested in whether Uber expands the hours and the markets that they are making this "Guarantee". So far isn't it only for Monday in Boston?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> True....that's why I'll be interested in whether Uber expands the hours and the markets that they are making this "Guarantee". So far isn't it only for Monday in Boston?


No. That is what I thought. It is now all week long...Mon,Tues,Wed, Thu&Fri.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have heard nothing in Charleston Market yet but if we get such offer, ill let yall know soon. Ive noticed uber has texted me at least almost everyday


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> No. That is what I thought. It is now all week long...Mon,Tues,Wed, Thu&Fri.


Here is the link t.uber.com/weekdaycash


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> No. That is what I thought. It is now all week long...Mon,Tues,Wed, Thu&Fri.


forgot to add that they are also guaranteeing $10 minimum fares. Boston is really loading up this week.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

And the "eligible area" has shrunk to exclude Watertown, where I might actually be this week. Argh.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> $120 guarantee for 4 hours is being touted in the Boston area today (Monday). I have a feeling that this will be offered on 10/22 (Wednesday) as well....maybe even more $$$.


You probably have to complete 500 rides in those 4 hours though.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not surprised. $30 an hour for people barely getting by is hard to pass up.


"Barely getting by?" I'm making $90,000/year out here. I guess they must pay most of it in a year-end bonus check though. It's looking more like $14,000 at this point.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> "Barely getting by?" I'm making $90,000/year out here. I guess they must pay most of it in a year-end bonus check though. It's looking more like $14,000 at this point.


You just wait by the mail box during the first week of January. I think the end of year bonus checks go out on the first business day of the New Year. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You probably have to complete 500 rides in those 4 hours though.


look at the link....there are NO minimum ride requirements.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Providence rates dropped again last Friday, but we were given an hourly guarantee for the week to make up for it. No minimum ride requirement in that e-mail, either; just be online a minimum of ten hours and accept 80 percent of trips. Then we got a "reminder" e-mail last night that we have to complete at least ten trips to qualify.


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe its just me but ive attempted to get in on some of those incentives and to no avail. Theres been times where I have for sure been robbed out of the promotion as I meet the minimum hrs, in the correct locations, accept ALL rides and cancel none and still. I just feel like they're so fishy, I dont bother opting in for them.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

IHATE$5RIDES said:


> Maybe its just me but ive attempted to get in on some of those incentives and to no avail. Theres been times where I have for sure been robbed out of the promotion as I meet the minimum hrs, in the correct locations, accept ALL rides and cancel none and still. I just feel like they're so fishy, I dont bother opting in for them.


Yeah seriously these things just put me on edge and never pay out because one has to track these like an Apollo mission. I'm straight with that shit. 
*Reminder: 
Go to this site and let the UberFuhrer know your plans for Halloween! You will receive this mass text again and again until your compliance has been annotated. Heil Travis!!!!!! UberBoston
*


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> $120 guarantee for 4 hours is being touted in the Boston area today (Monday). I have a feeling that this will be offered on 10/22 (Wednesday) as well....maybe even more $$$.


These bribes are another reason Drivers are more like employees. Trying to manipulate or "tell" drivers when they should work.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Why doesn't LA get offered any "bribes"

It offends me


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Why doesn't NJ get offered bribes?


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

Believe me not worth the bs fellas


----------



## gnan (Sep 25, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> $120 guarantee for 4 hours is being touted in the Boston area today (Monday). I have a feeling that this will be offered on 10/22 (Wednesday) as well....maybe even more $$$.


I didn't see it!! Link please ! Any market ?
Thx


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

gnan said:


> I didn't see it!! Link please ! Any market ?
> Thx


Really?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You all need to realize, those hourly $ guarantees also includes Ubers cut, they take a cut of that gross amount, that is NOT gross after Uber's cut. They have been pulling this scam here in NYC for quite some time now. They have been doing this so they can get drivers on the road, because no one in their right mind will keep doing this with their ridiculous rates.
On another note, it looks like the NYC TLC commission decided to go back to the old way of doing business and that FHV drivers can only work with one base "before Uber and Lyft came into town and wrecked everything", looks like the over saturation of drivers will subside. They have been sending emails like crazy to a few FHV owners "that I know" operators that work with other bases "for real money" and they want them to switch to the Uber base "they will not", so they can continue to slave away for the $8 dispatch fare, LOL. Looks like the party is slowly winding down for Uber here. Maybe if they had decent pricing on their fares, then maybe they MIGHT be able to get all those drivers to leave their respective bases.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Providence rates dropped again last Friday, but we were given an hourly guarantee for the week to make up for it. No minimum ride requirement in that e-mail, either; just be online a minimum of ten hours and accept 80 percent of trips. Then we got a "reminder" e-mail last night that we have to complete at least ten trips to qualify.


Now that's the uber we all know ...


----------



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out the $120 weeknight guarantee ... runs from 5pm-midnight... If you have been on for 4 hours and your nowhere near having $120 in fares, is there any motivation to stay on after that? Just seems odd to have a 7 hour window with what seems like nothing after 4 hr.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Yeah seriously these things just put me on edge and never pay out because one has to track these like an Apollo mission. I'm straight with that shit.
> *Reminder:
> Go to this site and let the UberFuhrer know your plans for Halloween! You will receive this mass text again and again until your compliance has been annotated. Heil Travis!!!!!! UberBoston*


UberFuhrer! Now that's just funny!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Providence rates dropped again last Friday, but we were given an hourly guarantee for the week to make up for it. No minimum ride requirement in that e-mail, either; just be online a minimum of ten hours and accept 80 percent of trips. Then we got a "reminder" e-mail last night that we have to complete at least ten trips to qualify.


So, there IS a minimum trip requirement then. There we go. This IS Uber, never forget it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You all need to realize, those hourly $ guarantees also includes Ubers cut, they take a cut of that gross amount, that is NOT gross after Uber's cut. They have been pulling this scam here in NYC for quite some time now. They have been doing this so they can get drivers on the road, because no one in their right mind will keep doing this with their ridiculous rates.
> On another note, it looks like the NYC TLC commission decided to go back to the old way of doing business and that FHV drivers can only work with one base "before Uber and Lyft came into town and wrecked everything", looks like the over saturation of drivers will subside. They have been sending emails like crazy to a few FHV owners "that I know" operators that work with other bases "for real money" and they want them to switch to the Uber base "they will not", so they can continue to slave away for the $8 dispatch fare, LOL. Looks like the party is slowly winding down for Uber here. Maybe if they had decent pricing on their fares, then maybe they MIGHT be able to get all those drivers to leave their respective bases.


Yep - Uber's biggest problem is UBER! They're just too greedy to see it. Sorry, but Gordon Gekko was wrong - greed is never good. Making money is fine, even necessary, even becoming wealthy is great, depending on how you do it. Uber however, is lost in some greedy, delusional world that I can't even begin to understand!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberRyan said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the $120 weeknight guarantee ... runs from 5pm-midnight... If you have been on for 4 hours and your nowhere near having $120 in fares, is there any motivation to stay on after that? Just seems odd to have a 7 hour window with what seems like nothing after 4 hr.


each additional hour is $40


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This is a scam to get drivers on the road, and once you are on the road, say hello to all your fellow uber drivers that you will be surrounded by. An uber at every corner, North, East, West and South, yes baby, uber on. You might as well all get together and do the circle jerk.


----------



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> each additional hour is $40


How do you figure that? I know there was one like that a couple weeks ago ., but now it just states $120 for 4+ hours


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberRyan said:


> How do you figure that? I know there was one like that a couple weeks ago ., but now it just states $120 for 4+ hours


I posted the link elswhere


----------

